# Refurbished career:::::



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Starting over....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't laugh....


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Could be one or two ex-RN guys on here might be interested? (==D)

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

that should suck in a few Aussies to become submariners

Bob


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

spongebob said:


> that should suck in a few Aussies to become submariners
> 
> Bob


From what I have seen they may have difficulty getting through the Hatch, mind you I could have some difficulty myself getting through Top or Bottom into a Boiler these days(Jester)


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

If Fred Everard's was still in business, they would surely name a newbuild Obesity, in keeping with tradition.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

or / impossiblty


----------

